# FIXED: SSD Performance zu gering aber keine Ahnung warum

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich habe eine Crucial M4 128 GB als Systemplatte in meinem Rechner. Dazu noch eine stinknormale Hitachi 1TB Platte. Hdparm bringt folgende Ergebnisse auf beiden Platten:

Erste die SSD:

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   4092 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2046.43 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 484 MB in  3.01 seconds = 160.77 MB/sec

```

Und dann die altertümliche, mechanische Platte:

```

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   3522 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1761.40 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 478 MB in  3.01 seconds = 159.03 MB/sec

```

Die Ergebnisse sehen für die SSD erbärmlich schlecht aus. Woran kann das liegen? 

Bin für Tipps dankbar.

Es grüßt

Erdie

----------

## firefly

Wenn das board AHCI unterstützt ist es auch aktiv und der ahci treiber ist im kernel konfiguriert?

Und wie wird der SATA port vom kernel konfiguriert (mit welcher geschwindigkeit)?

Bei mir sieht das für eine M4-64GB so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> [    4.750239] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)
> 
> [    4.831863] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd
> 
> [    4.832019] ata1.00: ATA-9: M4-CT064M4SSD2, 0002, max UDMA/100
> ...

 

Die 1TB Platte von Samsung:

 *Quote:*   

> [    5.189284] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
> 
> [    5.195681] ata2.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HN-M101MBB, 2AR10001, max UDMA/133
> 
> [    5.195704] ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA
> ...

 

und bei mir sind die messergebnisse von hdparm wie folgt:

 *Quote:*   

> -> hdparm -tT /dev/sda
> 
> /dev/sda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   18450 MB in  2.00 seconds = 9235.02 MB/sec
> ...

 

Auf die "cached reads" werte sind bei mir IMHO nicht Aussagekräftig, da beide gleich schnell sind obwohl das eigentlich nicht sein dürfte (ich denke das liegt an den 16GB RAM die in dem System stecken)

----------

## Erdie

Die Crucial:

```

[    1.500622] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.501210] ata1.00: ATA-9: M4-CT128M4SSD2, 0009, max UDMA/100

[    1.501477] ata1.00: 250069680 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.502836] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.503237] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      M4-CT128M4SSD2   0009 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

```

Die Hitachi:

```

[    1.500052] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.501753] ata2.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDS721010DLE630, MS2OA5Q0, max UDMA/133

[    1.502035] ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.511436] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.512085] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDS72101 MS2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

```

Habe gerade gesehen, dass im bios der SATA controller auf IDE stand und habe ihn auf AHCI gestellt. Die Ergebnisse sind aber leider so gut wie identisch.

Jetzt steht bei lspci:

```

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

```

vorher stand da "IDE mode"

Ich habe auch den ATI PATA treiber im kernel fest einkompiliert, vorher waren da die AMD und nvidia treiber drin. Die habe ich jetzt rausgeschmissen. Das Ergebnis ist trotzdem praktisch gleich.   :Confused: 

----------

## Erdie

Meine Devices sind jetzt folgendermaßen

sata1 SSD Platte

sata2 DVD writer

sata3 1TB Platte

Macht die Reihenfolge einen Unterschied bzw. gibt es gute und schlechte Kombinationen wie es früher bei IDE der Fall war? Wäre

sata1 SSD

sata2 TB Platte

sata3 DVD 

besser?

BTW: Wie sieht denn bei dir die kernel Konfiguration aus? AHCI aktiviert und sonst alles disabled?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Reihenfolge ist egal.

Ich hab auch ne M4. Treiber hab ich im Kernel AHCI und den für die IDE Version falls ich mal umstellen muss.

Was für ein Dateisystem hast du auf der SSD?

Welche mount Optionen hast du in der fstab für die SSD?

Wenn du ext4 auf der SSD hast, gib als root mal "fstrim -v /" ein. Was kommt da raus? Wie sind danach die Ergebnisse von hdparm?

Sebastian

----------

## Erdie

Hi,

ich habe ext3 und fstrim habe ich schon häufiger ausgeführt. Das hatte keinen Unterscheid gemacht.

Die Mountoptionen kann ich erst heute abend gegen 21 Uhr posten, da ich mich am Arbeistplatz befinde. Ich werde es dann ergänzen. Welche sind denn zu empfehlen?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## franzf

Du hast die SSD ja nur an SATA2 hängen.  Richtig Performancesprung gibts wahrscheinlich erst mit SATA3. Allerdings habe ich da gar keine Erfahrung, mangels SSD. Bei meiner Caviar Blue auf SATA3 mit 8GB RAM sieht es so aus:

```
# hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   27384 MB in  2.00 seconds = 13708.83 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 398 MB in  3.01 seconds = 132.15 MB/sec
```

----------

## tazinblack

Also die große Stärke der SSD ist, dass sie wesentlich mehr IOs kann als ne Platte, da sie ja keine Mechanik hat, welche positioniert werden muss.

Das müsste man mal testen im Vergleich zur Platte. Allerdings fällt mir da unter Linux kein Benchmarktool für ein.

Ansonsten wie hier schon gelesen, an SATA3 wär sie wohl deutlich performanter. Den Effekt hab ich im Geschäft auch an meiner Workstation.

----------

## Hollowman

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe ext3 und fstrim habe ich schon häufiger ausgeführt. Das hatte keinen Unterscheid gemacht.
> 
> Die Mountoptionen kann ich erst heute abend gegen 21 Uhr posten, da ich mich am Arbeistplatz befinde. Ich werde es dann ergänzen. Welche sind denn zu empfehlen?
> ...

 

Hi

Als erstes würde ich mal auf ext4 umstellen und das mit noatime und discard mounten.

Ich hab die M4 auch an SATA-2 hängen. Ich komm dabei allerdings auf rund 270MB/s.

Deine 160MB klingen irgendwie nach nicht getrimmter SSD. Wie voll ist den die SSD? Sagt fstrim den das es etwas getrimmt hat? AHCI hast du mittlerweile an (lspci -k sollte beim Plattenkontroller ahci anzeigen)?

Sebastian

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe noch nie ext4 verwendet, weil ich mal gelesen hatte, dass es zu Datenverlusten gekommen ist. Angeblich sei das noch nicht ausgereift. Und da ich immer mit ext3 gut gefahren bin, bin ich dabei geblieben. Macht denn das so viel aus? 

Dann muß ich mich erstmal schlau machen wie man auf ext4 umstellt ..

----------

## Erdie

Es muß am Kernel liegen, da ich auf 270MB/s komme wenn ich von der LiveCD boote.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Mach doch mal ein lspci -k und kopier das hier rein.

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Und poste doch eventuell auch mal ein dmesg (am besten via (No)Paste-Service)

/edit: Oder besser direkt die /var/log/dmesg

----------

## Erdie

lspci -k mit Livecd:

http://www.erdie.de/lspci-k.txt

lspci -k auf dem laufenden System:

http://www.erdie.de/lspci-k-low.txt

dmesg mit LiveCD:

http://www.erdie.de/dmesg.txt

dmesg auf dem laufenden System:

http://www.erdie.de/dmesg-low.txt

Es fällt folgender Unterschied auf:

lspci -k auf LiveCD:

```

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

```

lspci auf System:

```

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

```

Wieso erscheint einmal "Advanced Micro Devices"  und einmal "ATI Technologies" obwohl in beiden fällen ahci geladen wird?

----------

## Erdie

Ich versuche jetzt einfach mal alle Sublevel Treiber in der Rubrik SATA PATA .. Support als Module zu bauen, dann kann ich damit spielen und komme evtl. via Try and Error auf das Ergebnis. Oder die Lösung liegt ganz woanders, das wäre schlecht.

Update:

Einmal hatte ich vergessen das nvidia Modul neu einzukompilieren und xorg kam deshalb nicht mehr hoch. Das habe ich zunächst nicht bermerkt weil ich alle remote mache (im Keller ist es zu kalt)

Erstaulicherweise zeigt die Platte dann 270 Mb/s. Sobald xorg hochfährt, sinkt die Rate auf 160Mb/s. Wenn man X dann manuell stoppt, bleibt die Rate trotzdem auf 160Mb/s. rmmod nvidia ändert daran auch nichts.

Kann sich das jemand erklären?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## schmidicom

Falls möglich versuch es doch mal mit einer Radeon Grafikkarte.

Hatte mal einen Computer wo die selbe Mischung (AMD Chipsätze und nVidia Grafikkarte) ein Windows alle 15min dazu brachte einen richtig schönen blauen Hintergrund mit nahezu perfekter weisser Schrift anzuzeigen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Es muß doch einen Weg  mit Nvidia geben. Die Graka ist sonst gut, passiv, kaum Stromverbrauch und leise

----------

## Max Steel

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Es fällt folgender Unterschied auf:
> 
> lspci -k auf LiveCD:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das hat nur etwas mit der pci.ids.gz zu tun (dein System hat wohl eine etwas in die Tage gekommene pci.ids.gz einfach mal update-pciids machen.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Falls möglich versuch es doch mal mit einer Radeon Grafikkarte. 
> 
> Hatte mal einen Computer wo die selbe Mischung (AMD Chipsätze und nVidia Grafikkarte) ein Windows alle 15min dazu brachte einen richtig schönen blauen Hintergrund mit nahezu perfekter weisser Schrift anzuzeigen. 

 

Nunja. Ich habe beschriebenes Problem mit meiner NVidia GraKa und AMD 790FX Chipsatz nicht.

(früher wars noch eine NVidia Geforce 8800GT heute ist es eine NVidia Geforce GTX 550)

Weder auf Linux noch auf Windows.

Allerdings habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit SSDs (die kommen erst später für die Kellerkiste (oder auch Server))

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Nimm doch mal einen neueren oder älteren NVIDIA Treiber.

Das Board scheint einen zusätzlichen Marvel SATA Controller zu haben. Da hängt nix dran. Die Live CD erkennt den nur als PATA. Dein System erkennt den auch als SATA Controller.. Deaktiviere mal den Marvel Controller im Bios oder nimm Ihn aus deinem Kernel raus wenn da wirklich nix dran hängt.

Sebastian

----------

## Erdie

Marvell abschalten hat nix gebracht, aber war trotzdem eine gute Idee. Jetzt bootet er schneller. Mit Nvidia muß ich mal gucken ..

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Erdie

Ist ja mysteriös das ganze...

Ich vermute das es eventuell auch an der im Kernel enthaltenen AHCI Treiber Version liegen könnte. Sprich, vergleiche doch mal die Kernel Versionen, und baue dir unter Gentoo die Version mit der es auch von der LiveCD aus funktioniert.

----------

## Erdie

Nur mal zu Verständnis: Wenn ich AHCI nutze, sind doch keine anderen Module mehr erforderlich. Ist das richtig?

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Nur mal zu Verständnis: Wenn ich AHCI nutze, sind doch keiner anderen Module mehr erforderlich. Ist das richtig?

 

Für SATA controller, welche AHCI können und im bios aktiviert, ja. Falls du aber noch einen PATA Controller hast, an dem ein Gerät angeschlossen ist, z.b. ein CD/DVD Laufwerk, dann brauchst du auch noch den entsprechenden PATA Treiber

----------

## Erdie

\o/

Kernel 3.2.12 hat das Problem gelöst. Sorry, dass ich euch so spät informiere. Ich bin vor lauter Stress nicht dazu gekommen, den Upgrade zu machen.

Danke euch allen.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

